# 18"X18"X24" exo terra pumilio build



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am going to be utilizing a clay background as well as a clay based substrate in this viv.. all I have right now are the fake rocks and wood organized in an appealing matter. construction begins tomorrow.

To secure the rocks and wood in place I will use a little bit of GS, but that will be covered by clay.


----------



## beav9900 (May 23, 2010)

def. like the position of the wood


----------



## dclarke2 (Apr 26, 2010)

what kind of wood is that and where did you get it?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

ghost wood, vivarium concepts.. it looks even better once its wet.. very two toned.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking real cool already.

I cant wait to see a planted version.

I hope that drugs book is referring to something in the medical profession at least 

Good luck 

Richie


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Haha, drugs in society.. girlfriend was a sociology major.

I got the false bottom built and installed today.. as well as the wood and rocks great stuffed together.. now I have to wait 8 days for my bulk heads to be delivered before I can proceed.

I would post a picture, but it is basically the same thing except with a false bottom instead of books and the rocks are raised up a bit.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

To plumb this tank I installed a bulkhead that would drain the water beaneath the false bottom into a reservoir beneath the tank. I pump the water from the reservoir up to the top where it will be put out by a drip wall. I also run a canister filter that pulls water from the reservoir, cleans it and puts it back out into the false bottom of the viv.

I have the false bottom installed and all wood and rock pieces great stuffed into place. The clay based substrate is currently drying and I am creating an air circulation unit for the viv. Tomorrow I will be making the rest of the background for the viv out of a bentonite/peat/sphagnum mix...then planting!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm real excited to see this project get on its feet.

Looking great thus far.

Cant wait to see it come together!

Well done

Richie


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

How did you make your fake rocks? 

Soon I will be building something like this for my pumilio.....Looks nice so far!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

How did you make your fake rocks? 

Soon I will be building something like this for my pumilio.....Looks nice so far!


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

The rocks were made by vivariumworks, they are amazing. 

For a small update I completed the air circulation system. I read this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55446-diy-tank-air-circulation.html, and made some small modifications due to some of the supplies not being available to me. Once completed I covered the entire thing in silicone and peat.

It is installed on a small piece of acrylic just to show how it would be attached to the top of a tank. I have it set up with an AC/DC converter that can supply 0-12 volts which allows me to adjust the fan speed. The fan at 12 volts runs 8.5 cfm and runs rather quietly.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

I really like your layout/landscaping. Do you have any new pics of it planted? 

Good job with the Air Circulation fan! The "natural" finish looks great, nice touch.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I got all the background work done with a mixture of bentonite/peat/sphagnum and began planting. Everything is now done except for the lower left. I ran out of the clay substrate I made (Matt's recipe), I expected this and have another batch drying at the moment. There is also random fishing line still strewn about holding things in place until they are set. I even managed to get a tillandsia mounted on the in-tank air circulation unit in the top left!.

The drip wall, humidifier and everything are working perfectly. I am waiting to see what areas need more moisture before I install the mistking misting system. I will get more photos with a better camera once the entire viv is completed 100%.


These pictures make the darker parts look way darker and the lighter parts look lighter.. its way more even lighted in person, hopefully the next set of pics show that so you can see all the plants in the upper and lower portions


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great Viv! Keep pics coming...


Also, dont know if you already answered this, but what type of Pumilio are you getting?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I currently have a female basti, looking for a male.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

That viv looks beautiful, nice job! Those plants are awesome and I love the amount of tillies you've got in there. Are you going to the Houston Repticon end of the month? There may be some one selling bastos.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick question... What is the plant you have in the middle front foreground? I looks almost like a black and read brom?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Job!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Waaa weeeeeeee!

Look at all those plants.

Such diversity.

This is outstanding, I really cant wait to see some more pics a couple months down the line.

Really well done mate.

Richie


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are a few shots of the tank with a better camera. These shots show a few different angles and detail work.

I still need to cover the outside with contact paper and get the misting system installed.. everything else is good to go though.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

AaronAcker said:


> Quick question... What is the plant you have in the middle front foreground? I looks almost like a black and read brom?


It is a black and red brom, not too sure on the species.. got it in a brom package from Dartfrog Megastore.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to look around for that one. The viv is amazing, great job.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What pluerothallids are those?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

not sure exactly on the pleurothallid species.

Every plant is thriving in this viv, all the cuttings have grown tons of roots into the clay background and have obvious new growth. The broms are also rooting into it well and coloring up nicely. I can also see new growth on every single orchid in the viv. The tillandsias have even grown new roots and began attaching themselves to the branches, I have never been able to get tillandsias to root before.

I can say that I definitely will never go back to the GS/silicone/coco-fiber method again. I will also be installing air circulation units into all my older vivs as well.


----------



## bullseye (May 30, 2010)

Did you replace the screen on top with glass? Or did you cut square pieces to fit each square and just let the glass sit on the screen? Also, how did you make it ff escape proof?


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing tank!


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

bullseye said:


> Did you replace the screen on top with glass? Or did you cut square pieces to fit each square and just let the glass sit on the screen? Also, how did you make it ff escape proof?


It is a pane of glass that I have sitting on the top, I used a dremel to remove the snap parts for the screen top. I didnt do anything to FF proof the tank, the few flies that escape don't really bother me nor my girlfriend.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

ab1502 said:


> It is a black and red brom, not too sure on the species.. got it in a brom package from Dartfrog Megastore.


Looks almost like a Neo rubrifolia x Hannibal Lector cross. Merely a guess. If the person you got it from chimes in, maybe they could say for certain. Did you not get IDs with your plants?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

It came in a brom package I got awhile ago from Josh's Frogs, I honestly can't remember if they had IDs or not when I got them, but I have since lost the IDs if they did have them.


----------



## bullseye (May 30, 2010)

I'm glad you said that about escaping ffs. I have read all these posts about siliconing the vents or taping them and I thought Jeesh they can't even fly! The spider in the corner can have em!! Haha. I just bought a 24x18x24 at a mom and POP pet store. She let me have it for $100 cash, no tax!!!! So I'm gonna use your thread as my guide. Thanks, its beautiful.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

dang.... thats a beautiful tank.... i'm quite jealous... lol


----------

